# Fire!!



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

This was taken yesterday by a friend of mine in Jubrique - not far from us in the Serrania de Ronda - frightening and surely very rare at this time of year.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Very rare indeed, its not as if we have had a recent drought is it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There's another large fire in the campo near Benahavis....saw dense smoke and those yellow firefighting planes as we were in the campo with Azor a couple of hours ago.
It couldn't be the same fire, could it? Benahavis is at the bottom end of the Ronda road, only thirty minutes or so from the town itself.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> There's another large fire in the campo near Benahavis....saw dense smoke and those yellow firefighting planes as we were in the campo with Azor a couple of hours ago.
> It couldn't be the same fire, could it? Benahavis is at the bottom end of the Ronda road, only thirty minutes or so from the town itself.


Unlikely - a day later and 10 miles apart as the crow flies. It would have to have come right over the top of the Sierra Bermeja.

In 12 years here I've not known even one wildfire outside of high summer. This year several throughout the winter..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it could be the same fire; it covered 500 hectares and it took 24 hours to put out?
Estabilizado el incendio de la Serrana de Ronda que arrasa ya 500 hectreas. diariovasco.com


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I think it could be the same fire; it covered 500 hectares and it took 24 hours to put out?
> Estabilizado el incendio de la Serrana de Ronda que arrasa ya 500 hectreas. diariovasco.com


Yes - looks like it - must have been huge.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I think it could be the same fire; it covered 500 hectares and it took 24 hours to put out?
> Estabilizado el incendio de la Serrana de Ronda que arrasa ya 500 hectreas. diariovasco.com


I thought it might be....but it ain't out yet....
We nearly had a fire here an hour or so ago...I put some eggs on to boil for a salad and forgot about them as I was posting on this site....a burning smell alerted me.
New delicacy: smoked eggs.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I thought it might be....but it ain't out yet....
> We nearly had a fire here an hour or so ago...I put some eggs on to boil for a salad and forgot about them as I was posting on this site....a burning smell alerted me.
> New delicacy: smoked eggs.


Bet that smells delightful! 

I met someone last night who buys ready-boiled eggs in Mercadona. I thought he was having me on, but apparently it's true. I thought pre-cooked rice was the ultimate in idleness but pre-boiled eggs takes the biscuit.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Bet that smells delightful!
> 
> I met someone last night who buys ready-boiled eggs in Mercadona. I thought he was having me on, but apparently it's true. I thought pre-cooked rice was the ultimate in idleness but pre-boiled eggs takes the biscuit.


Ha!! We bought some of those the other day - completely by mistake you understand. I have no idea why anybody would buy them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Ha!! We bought some of those the other day - completely by mistake you understand. I have no idea why anybody would buy them.


Ready-boiled eggs.....I despair.
Therre are so many things in this world that have no obvious reason for existing....ready-boiled eggs can be added to my list which includes Paris Hilton, Disneyworld, The Sun, Milton Keynes, the novels of Dan Brown and Ed Miliband.
I'm turning into a misanthrope.
It's society's fault.....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Ready-boiled eggs.....I despair.
> Therre are so many things in this world that have no obvious reason for existing....ready-boiled eggs can be added to my list which includes Paris Hilton, Disneyworld, The Sun, Milton Keynes, the novels of Dan Brown and Ed Miliband.
> I'm turning into a misanthrope.
> It's society's fault.....


Some more:
- Scatter cushions on beds
- Davina McCall
- decaffeinated coffee
- Andrew Motion
- probiotic yogurt drinks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Some more:
> - Scatter cushions on beds
> - Davina McCall
> - decaffeinated coffee
> ...



Nick Clegg
Eastbourne
frozen Yorkshire pudding
Christmas


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Most cushions on most places
Clingfilm
Fish forks
Reality tv (that's reality??!)
Bajo platos (A plate that is placed under the plate that you eating off. First encountered in my Spanish SIL's house. She then tried to engage me in conversation about said bajo platos and I failed to come up with anything to add to the conversation  I've never encountered them in the UK, but perhaps I don't move in the right circles...)

Oh and Victoria Beckham


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's hard to forget Victoria Beckham, but well worth the effort.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

I quite like Victoria Beckham (but have no clue why...)

Useless things...
All those different Cillit Bangs. I thought the first one was supposed to do everything 

Is the fire out by the way?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Fish forks.....hmm.
After thirty-one years of living together OH and I decided we would get a decent canteen of cutlery. We bought a set in the Cortes Ingles sale, beautifully presented in a handsome walnut case.
We found that it contained fish forks AND of course fish knives.
We are so proud as no-one we know has fish knives and forks not even my dil who has everything else most people manage to live their lives without.
Every time we invite people to dinner the main course consists of fish of some kind as we just love to show off our fish cutlery.
So ...I can't allow the inclusion of fish forks (or knives) on these lists.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don´t think clingfilm should go into Room 101 either, thinking about it. I use it at least three times a week. Sorry PW.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I don´t think clingfilm should go into Room 101 either, thinking about it. I use it at least three times a week. Sorry PW.


Indeed. I saw some very ingenious ways of using clingfilm in a magazine once...

What about those hand soap dispensers that work by a movement sensor so you don't have to touch them? Soap can't be up to much can it?

The Liberal Democrats
Car engines over 2 litres
Russell Brand
Has Paris Hilton been mentioned?
Reiki


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

I have just encountered frozen pasta in the mercadona. Is it not enough that it is dried? Either way it has to be plunged into boiling water, I don't see what the saving is???!!!!

Cara and Matt


----------



## mattandcara (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, and how far is that from benalmadena as we saw fire copters going over when we were in paloma park earlier?

Cara and Matt


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mattandcara said:


> Oh, and how far is that from benalmadena as we saw fire copters going over when we were in paloma park earlier?
> 
> Cara and Matt


Looks like about 25 miles as the crow flies - fair old way but it could have been the same event.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Fire affects 500 hectares of the Sierranía de Ronda


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Fire affects 500 hectares of the Sierranía de Ronda


Wish they'd show a map of the area affected


----------

